# No Warranty....



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

I can't believe what I just read!!!

I was looking through the online version of the ownwer's manual for the SR9 and discovered that Ruger 
offers no written warranty on their products. Is this for real??? 

I also noticed that they do not send you a pre-paid shipping label when you send your gun back for 
repair.

If all this is true??? If it is, how do they sell guns???


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

AZ Outlaws said:


> I can't believe what I just read!!!
> 
> I was looking through the online version of the ownwer's manual for the SR9 and discovered that Ruger
> offers no written warranty on their products. Is this for real???
> ...


I'm not sure if this is true, but you bought two of them. :anim_lol: :numbchuck:

-Jeff-


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Rugers seldom need repairs. Anyway, I have very rarely heard complaints about Ruger service.

Galco doesn't offer any explicit warranty, either, but we do lots and lots of repairs and exchanges at no charge. Honorable companies that stand behind their products don't really need explicit warranties.


----------



## bluehandgun (Jul 13, 2007)

yes it is true. ruger offers no written warranty. they don't need to when they stand behind their products 100%. you don't see very many ruger owners crying over bad customer service, do you?? not to mention they have a great product line made with top notch materials... rugers don't fail very often, and when they do ruger will fix it.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

It is better to deal with an honorable company that will fix defective product without written warranty than a dishonest one with warranty that won't fix defective product.

:smt1099


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

BeefyBeefo said:


> I'm not sure if this is true, but you bought two of them. :anim_lol: :numbchuck:
> 
> -Jeff-


Yes, I did. I never gave any thought to a warranry as they are so common place in today's world. So, go 
ahead and laugh, call me stupid or whatever makes you feel good.

Many years ago, when you were just a gleam in you Dad's eye, I owned a Ruger Security Six and a Mark I 
Standard. I never had a problem with either of them, so the issue of a gun warranty never came to mind. 
There were no gun forums around, much less computers where you could instantly share information.

Recently I purchased a S&W M&P40 (ended up trading it in for a 1911) and a Sig P226 Elite. Both made a trip 
back to the factory with-in the first month of ownwership. Both companies provided a pre-paid mailing label 
and I as I found out offer life time warranties. The M&P had a one month turn around, the Sig one week. Both 
guns cost more than the SR9, especially the Sig.

The little Ruger .22 has operated flawlessly, both the Mark I that I owned years ago and my current Mark III. 
Last night I was looking at the SR9's online owner's manual and on the very last page I came across their 
warranty statement. I was surprised. You can read their warranty statement  here.

As mentioned in this thread by a few folks, you never seem to hear much about a Ruger having an issue or 
their repair work if by chance you do have to send it in. Also, it's a small price to pay and helps keep Ruger's 
costs down by not having to send out pre-paid mailers to everyone and their brother.

I'm curious, have you started your collection yet as you said you were about to do in  your first thread and 
did you purchase the CZ85 Combat 9mm Dual Tone? Make sure the warranty in writting.

Oh, and thanks for your valuable input and experience with handguns.... :smt1099


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*surported*

AZ Outlaws: Sir; Ruger supports the owners of their products.
If they didn't I wouldn't have this pile of mess that I have. 
Ruger, will offer 'send' box if asked politely.
For some of my not so smart goofs. Ruger has and did bail me out.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

AZ Outlaws said:


> Yes, I did. I never gave any thought to a warranty as they are so common place in today's world. So, go
> ahead and laugh, call me stupid or whatever makes you feel good.
> 
> I'm curious, have you started your collection yet as you said you were about to do in  your first thread and did
> you purchase the CZ85 Combat 9mm Dual Tone? Make sure the warranty in writting.


I was just kidding, so don't get all worked up over there, just trying to get a laugh out of ya. And no I haven't started my collection yet due to the fact that my permit to purchase handguns here in Iowa is taking an unusually long time due to my affiliation with the University, and the University shootings that have taken place recently (like the one yesterday).

-Jeff-


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

BeefyBeefo said:


> I was just kidding, so don't get all worked up over there, just trying to get a laugh out of ya. And no I haven't started my collection yet due to the fact that my permit to purchase handguns here in Iowa is taking an unusually long time due to my affiliation with the University, and the University shootings that have taken place recently (like the one yesterday).
> 
> -Jeff-


LOL... I love it when someone adds something constructive to a thread when a serious question is asked. And,
I wasn't getting all worked up, just making a statement back to someone who apparently didn't know too 
much about Ruger's policies/reliability and commented anyway. I just take things at face value and respond 
to what is written in black and white. I read what I see and don't try guess if someone is trying to be funny or 
not.

So what's your comment now that you've had a chance to read what others have said about Ruger not given 
a written warranty?

OT: I see you're from one of the communist states where you need a permit just to buy a gun, eh? Hope you 
get it within a reasonable amount of time. How long does it take to get a CCW there, seeing how you need 
a permit just to buy one???

Still thinking about the CZ? Good luck and happy shooting with whatever you end up buying.... :mrgreen:


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

AZ Outlaws said:


> LOL... I love it when someone adds something constructive to a thread when a serious question is asked. And,
> I wasn't getting all worked up, just making a statement back to someone who apparently didn't know too
> much about Ruger's policies/reliability and commented anyway. I just take things at face value and respond
> to what is written in black and white. I read what I see and don't try guess if someone is trying to be funny or
> ...


As far as the Rugers go, I didn't know there was no written warranty, but I have heard of many people that have had no problems, and all problems that my friends have ever had were all taken care of by Ruger with no problems what-so-ever. My friends all love their rugers. There's my constructive part :mrgreen: :smt083

In the village I live in near Chicago they don't even allow handguns, period (so they must be stored in a safety deposity box in a nearby town, etc.) Here in Iowa they require a permit to purchase handguns and it's already been over two weeks. The county I live in rarely issues CCW's unless you're job permits. Some counties in Iowa are more shall issue but this is not one of them (part of the reason I will be applying for jobs in Arizona when I graduate soon ). Also, I'm no longer going with the CZ because the prices I was quoted locally are not being honored, so I'm going with a Beretta 92fs from budsgunshop as well as a stoeger cougar locally as soon as my permit gets here (if ever). Happy shooting :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

Most recent experience with Ruger's factory sevice was couple years ago with a new 45 convertable Blackhawk. First trip to range it spit cylinder pin out far enought to jam cylinder every few shots with standard loads(seems this was a commom problem at the time). Called Ruger, they said send it back but didn't offer to pick it up and I didn't know to ask. It came back in about a month fixed- oh and it was shooting low with sights at hightest setting- they fixed that too. Went to range, fired less than 50 rounds and cylinder locked up by firing pin protruding into frame. Turned out to be broke firing pin spring. Went through same process- I paid shipping- it's been fine since then but I now know to ask to have it picked up and that even Ruger is not immune to quality issues. Had two other Rugers with broke parts, called Ruger, they sent me parts, I fixed them but they charged me for parts.


----------

